# Handwriting



## Old Griz (Nov 11, 2005)

_I am bumping this discussion to see if anyone else has is willing to show off their handwriting and discuss handwriting..._

How good is your handwriting.... 
I have been getting more and more interested in handwriting, especially since my little one decided to learn cursive over the summer so she could finagle me out of a fountain pen... 
How about showing each other a sample of our handwriting... 
Being older than dirt, I learned to write script in parochial school in the Bronx... Let me tell you those penguins we had teaching us could handle a pointer better than any Jedi Knight could handle a light sabre.... I still expect to feel the sting on my knuckles when I don't write neatly.. 
Here is a sample of my handwriting.  Pen used was a Baron with a standard nib.  Ink used is Private Reserve DC Show 2004 a really nice solid blue with a hint of turquoise in it.. 
OK now it's your turn...


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 11, 2005)

No way, Tom! My hieroglyphics ain't going on here! []


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />No way, Tom! My hieroglyphics ain't going on here! []



Come on Billy, I'm too far away to reach you with a pointer..[][]


----------



## rtjw (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, Now you know why I dont write very much. Just get someone else to do it for me!!





<br />


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 11, 2005)

Tom,
very interesting that your daughter is willing to learn cursive handwriting. When I was a kid in school in Germany in the early 60's, we first learned the cursive writing (then we called this "Lateinische Schreibschrift' or Latin writing script), but also had in first and second grade special handwriting classes. Here we learned, and I still do not know why, the old German Writing, called "Suetterlin". This type of writing was used until the time between the two wars. To practise this writing, we used dip pens with nibs and a special note book made by "Brause". This writing really screwed my cursive handwriting up, and in these days we were not allowed to print. Maybe our other German here, Rich can chime in, he might have learned the same stuff I did.
I hope the picture comes out good:


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 11, 2005)

Rudy, that is extremely interesting... I always thought that most countries taught a standard form of cursive text (other than those with very specific alphabets, i.e. Cirrilic, Arab)... 
My daughter decided to learn cursive when I told her she could not have a fountain pen until she knew how to write cursive.  She taught herself to write her name in about 2 weeks so it looked good and about 2 months later was able to write complete sentances.  She obviously still has a beginner's hand, but it is clearly readable... When she sets her mind to something, there is no stopping her... 
The only problem is that she got extremely upset when her teacher would not let her use the pen in her first grade class..


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2005)

When my daughter was in one of the early grades they taught cursive. She had a beautiful hand, amazing in fact. We were very pleased at her handwriting accomplishments. But, sadly, that was the only year it was taught and she quickly fell out of practice. Today, her handwriting is as bad as anyone's. Looking back, I wish we had encourage her to maintain and advance her skill and natural talent. Tom, you may want to consider some home-schooling on a long term basis for this nearly extinct skill.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2005)

Griz, I could post a sample of my hand writing, but it is much simpler to just ditto Johhny example. I could forge his signature without even trying. Same commetn as well. I print because it helps my writing be legable. I can do better if I really try, and can even do calligraphy. so what is missing in my every day hand writing.
here is what I have picked up on over the years.
I use my fingers to control the pen. rather than the larger muscles of my arm and wrist. I know this but it still doesn't get through to my hand.
I don't think I plae the paper right.
I may have issues with how I hold my pen in the first place. not real weird but still possibly not right.
never really have done any serious or effective practice.
I'm a mear babe to some of you, where I grew up anyone wrapping your knuckles would have need a specialist to remove it from where it would end up. 
besides that I think they had given up seriously teaching penmanship by the time I got to school. If you learned to make the letter at all they where satisfied.
I once saw a man that his printing looked almost like type. he told me all about the practice he got in school. It was my first clue that at least one time they actually taught you how to write.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />When my daughter was in one of the early grades they taught cursive. She had a beautiful hand, amazing in fact. We were very pleased at her handwriting accomplishments. But, sadly, that was the only year it was taught and she quickly fell out of practice. Today, her handwriting is as bad as anyone's. Looking back, I wish we had encourage her to maintain and advance her skill and natural talent. Tom, you may want to consider some home-schooling on a long term basis for this nearly extinct skill.


Frank, we already work on that... about once a week if she is in the mood after her regular homework... 

I am going to talk to her principal about an idea I have...
Next year I am going to ask him to have a cursive penmanship contest for grades 2,3,4,5 and the winner of each grade will be presented a fountain pen made by me.... Let's see if that is any incentive for the teachers to teach penmanship properly...


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is a link for nibs, paper and dip pen holders:

http://www.exaclair.com/calligraphy.html

BTW, Brause now belongs to the following group of companies: Exacompta-Clairefontaine 

More specific info can be found here:
http://www.brause-kalligraphie.com/index_en.htm


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 20, 2005)

When I was in grade school they taught the 'Palmer' method of handwriting. Every day we had it in class and we had to use it in all our assignments since we had the same teacher for everything. I still get compliments on my writing (when I take my time). Our granddaughter is graduating with a degree in Elementary Education next month and I ask her about it.  She said IF she is allowed enough time in her class, she will definitely teach it.  She also has great handwriting as does our daughter. I think handwriting tells you a lot about people but I don't know much about analizing it.  Anyway, here's mine![]



<br />


----------



## rtjw (Nov 20, 2005)

Bev, you have brought up many wonderful memories for me with your handwriting. My mother had the exact same handwriting that you do. I still have papers with her signature on it. Her name is Wilda and your W is exactly like hers.


----------



## jpick22 (Nov 20, 2005)

Good-day, Griz

Your subject of "Handwriting" caugh my eye a few moments ago and I found it not only interesting, but brought back memories of a time when I decided to study handwriting - or handwriting analysis - just as a hobby.  Today I have a number of books I bought over the years (none in many years), but there are interesting things to lean about handwriting in even the most basic of books that are available on this subject, today.

Probably the first thing brought out in every book I've ever read on the subject is this: "There is no such thing as good or bad handwriting."  We, as parents (or just adults)are first to make judgements on our children's, our friends, our business associates or our own handwriting - what it has become.  Usually, "YUK!" 

Handwriting changes with age - with mood - with life's circumstances.  It can even change daily, from one look to the other -maybe in very small ways, but the changes are visible and have meaning, if one has knowledge of what to look for.

I am no expert and seldom even think about this hobby anymore, but when I was a "student", I found it very interesting - and surprisingly accurate.

I would think that if you wish your beautiful little girl to maintain a beautiful "hand", that you might consider getting her started in calligraphy - an art that not only looks beautiful - and in time can be commercially attractive to her for life, but still allows her to form her own natural handwriting traits - which will forever change throughout her life.

And I might mention that the examples of your cursive writing as individual Caps and lower-case couldn't be used as an example of your handwriting.  But a few lines where caps and l.c. were combined to make sentences, would.  You would probably also find that those letters change (from your samples)  - it would be interresting for you to see.

Anyway, a very interesting subject - glad you brought it up.  I might even get back on it ever now and then.  Buy yourself a beginner's book.  I think you would find it interesting.
Regards,
Jay


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Jay, that is very interesting. I guess instead of good or bad handwriting, one might say readable or not! It always amazes me on some of the tv programs in forensics how they can tell if a sample belongs to a particular person.  Here's one for practice!



<br />


----------



## scubaman (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />It always amazes me on some of the tv programs in forensics how they can tell if a sample belongs to a particular person.
> 
> 
> [


I am only an amateur, but I think the writer's name is Bev.  Probably short for Beverly.  For the next part I had to apply some intuition...  I think her last names starts with a P...  unfortunately I couldn't keep up the concentration...  sorry!


----------



## TomServo (Nov 21, 2005)

While we're on the subject of cursive writing, I'd like to bring up another long lost resource for handwriting books - a LIBRARY! No need to buy the book, you can borrow it for free with the library's compliments


----------



## Mudder (Nov 21, 2005)

Okay, You asker for it:


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 27, 2005)

Cool topic!!  I hope more folks will offer samples of their scrawls.  [][]





<br />


----------



## woodwish (Nov 28, 2005)

I tried to send a sample of mine but the scanner mistook it for static and shut down the computer, something about no usuable signal.  Maybe I do need to practice like my first grade teacher told me?


----------



## angboy (Jan 8, 2006)

I know this thread is from awhile back, but I'm bumping it. I was reminded of it when I was browsing at a website this morning. This site has some interesting looking books related to the topic of handwriting- the history, guides. From their homepage, look under reference books, then penmanship. Hope somebody finds it interesting and worth the bump!

http://www.pendemonium.com/


----------



## rtparso (Jan 8, 2006)

To start off the majority of my handwriting is done on a pocket PC or a Tablet PC. So my handwriting now is starting to look like short hand. In addition I do a lot of writing on a computer so I tend to ignore spelling because the computer (and my secretary) catches my mistakes. So in short you donâ€™t want to see my handwriting and could not read it if you saw it (sometimes I canâ€™t read it myself).


----------

